# recall?



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

hey guys still waiting on my gto to come in and they said i havent gotten it yet becuse thier is a recall with the leather seats anybody know anything about this ? its an 04 if that helps


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

im not sure i heard things about the back seats tearing or something not sure.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

My passenger backseat is torn right at the headrest. I know this is common, wondering if warranty will cover it. Is that why yours is in?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ask them to show you the recall notice. I'd be very interested in seeing this as there is none. Someone is feeding you a line of bull$hit. 

Although there has been issues with the threads coming undone on those seats there has not been any recalls.

Warranty will cover it.


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

hey guys i have not seen the gto but yall are right he said there was a factory recall for the stitching on the leather seats and sense it was certified they had to take care of that before i pick it up


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

byoficr said:


> hey guys i have not seen the gto but yall are right he said *there was a factory recall* for the stitching on the leather seats and sense it was certified they had to take care of that before i pick it up


OK.


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had my 06 done under warranty about two months ago. The dealer mention that I should get the windows tinted to protect them. When I mentioned that it is a week end toy and that it is garage kept, all they could say was oh.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep, my rear 2 seats need to be done... and the glove box latch repaired... and the passenger "A" pillar padding repaired... and one door handle needs re-paint... already had the steering wheel replaced because of the center spoke bubbling problem and my water leak went away when they replaced the passenger door seal... but they busted the hard plastic sill insert and passenger seat track cover in the process..... 

My experience has been, bring the car in for one repair and they smurf-up something else... just the same, glad its all been minor stuff.


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks yall like i said im stiill watin been a week and a half now supposed to bee here monday so far the back seat was replaced and the headliner why? i have no idea except maybe somebody burnt a hole in it with a cig other than that dont know why they would replace the car only has 18000 on a 04


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

someone is B.S'ing you hard. sounds like there is a lot more to this than frist stated. hate to sound negative, but I would be cancelling the purchase of the car. if they are screwing with you this much now, how much more are they not going to be forward with you

I have special ordered brand new cars from the factory and cancelled my order the car is still on the truck at the dealer lot. I stand for *no bull* when I'm buying a car. NO CAR IS WORTH IT!!! my thought is that I'm giving you my hard earned money, so I don't need to let you screw with me

I've also come close to ending a sale because a dealership sticker was put on my car, after I had them write "DO NOT PUT DEALERSHIP STICKER ON THIS CAR", on every piece of paper when I ordered the car. the dealership owner said "it was only a small thing" and I told him "that's the point, if you can't even take care of the small things for a customer, how can I expect you to take care of a bigger issue. it's the small things that make the difference". he knocked $500.00 of the price of the car, and all was good again

also, have they showed you the "recall notice" yet?


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

hey guys sorry for the delay i got the car last week and been on vacation since and havent had time to post they did replace the headliner do to cig burns and they back head rest were split open do to sun and are being replaced with brand new ones they gave me four new tires and brakes the other car on the lot the six speed with nitrous same color in silver had an aftermarket hood and for my trouble and wait they swapped the hoods out for me so one less purchase down the road will get pics asap thanks again


----------

